# Best park binding?



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I will probably rock the Union Force for all time. Its great for, well, everything! Park or the mountain your all good. Also heard good things very often about 390's but personally I don't like the feel as much as my forces, but thats purely personal preference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Snowjoe said:


> I will probably rock the Union Force for all time. Its great for, well, everything! Park or the mountain your all good. Also heard good things very often about 390's but personally I don't like the feel as much as my forces, but thats purely personal preference.


I heard they were stiff?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

little stiff and responsive if good for the park. the 390 i felt were too soft with the gel strap...even when i would crank them down i felt unsecured... they are super comfy i would def consider throwin them on a all mtn. board.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rome 390's then Union Forces

The gel strap on the 390 is part of it's beauty.... You are secured but it's so comfy that you can hardly tell your strapped in. 

390's are an incredible binding


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Those are 2 good options. For park specific 2010 model, maybe add the Ride Delta & Contraband LTD.


----------

